# Ear Length Suggestion



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

Anyone got suggestions on cut length for my boy???? I def. dont want them as long as georgia's but not too short either....pics would be great my vet does not use the form, The one that did Georgia's ears passed away but he trained this guy and he does a great job. He just likes to see exactly what you want.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I like the in between the show and long cut....That's what i went for with Zoe and I have been very happy..


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Here's a chart BedlamBully posted....


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

I am thinking I like zoe's length. His ears are so little compared to georgia's its cute! I just know they are going to do great


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

At what age does your vet crop?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Here are combats. I went little bit longer than the short but not as long as the show and kept the bell. They stood perfectly (i know they look a little off right now he's still growing into them lol)


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I know this is going to sound like snotty propaganda, but this is why I don't crop anymore. I can count the truly good crops I've seen on one hand (maybe two), and I'd rather have some not-great natural ears than a yucky crop. That said, I did like the crop that our old dog Cooter got.










Jedi's crop has too much bell. But Dogo crops typically have a lot of bell. We were going for a Dogo crop but longer, and the vet gave us what we asked for.










If she comes on this thread, ShadowWolf should post a pic of her boy Ryker. He's got a very nice crop, IMO. Or you could maybe search her posts and see it. Also, got Photoshop? I like to use the liquefy tool to play with ears and see how they would look with a crop. I did this one of my dogs just for grins.









vs.


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

My vet likes to get them after their last set of shots but not much over that. Its a lot more risky. I have been really happy with my girls as far as the quality. None of kids have ever even had to have them braced, even georgia's stood without bracing. But I do have to agree with bahamutt its hard to find a good one vet!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh cool. 

Zoe only needed a few days of taping..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

im a fan of the show crop and a little shorter. I think the show crop would look great on that little beast!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I dunno what you consider Syd's ear a medium crop, maybe? They looked big when she was little but her head grew into them nicely. I really like cut.

Haha check out Baby Big Ears! Thank God she grew into those things!


She is still a little younger in this picture, and the ears are a little tall


That's probably the best, most recent head on photo I have...seems like every other photo she is holding them funny



I like how the ear is cut at the side of the head. It seems to flow "seamlessly" with no extra ear poking out...if that make sense


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

She did grow into them great! Nice length also. Dozer is going in again on the 7th when Georgia gets her x-ray so he can look again. There is pretty bad crease in one ear, the vet said he wanted to do some checking before he did the clip. He is pretty honest and I am not gonna do them if he does not think they will stand well. I don't want ugly ears and I don't wanna put him through a long taping process. If he thinks they will do well I think I am gonna do a between a show and medium, with him doing the free hand in stead of using a form he can do a in-between cut.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

HEY YALL!! sorry i have been missin for the holidays. anyway, IMO i think that bullies look better with shorter crops. and ur lil man def does look like a shorter crop would fit him. HOWEVER, i do not like the tiny crops... some people go WAYYY too short when they get a battle cut, and i think they just messed the poor dog up. on the chart above, the battle crop is a LITTLE bit too short for my taste. and it looks like u like the longer crops from the pics of ur past pooches.

i knw i dont have the best shots but i like this length on my friends bully

































hope that helps a little

and bahamutt i JOCK ur skills with photoshop lol. i thought u had gotten ur dogs ears done over the holidays lmao.


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

Yea it just all depends on what the vet says.....I agree on the battle, it not my personal fav. I want his ears to fit his head, not too big not too small. I look at georgia's sometimes and feel like we left them a bit too long.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Personally, LMB, I would have re-cropped your gal's ears. Definitely too long for me if I were to ever (EVER!) have a cropped dog again. I personally won't be doing it again, at this point.

Ryker's ears looked horridly long when he was freshly cropped, but he grew into them nicely. The vet who did them did using a laser and he's one of the top crop vets in Michigan and he was really reasonable too.

Ryker @ 8 weeks









Ryker @ 12 weeks (just picked up from the vet)









Ryker @ 9 months


















And more recently...


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

haha his ears were HUGE lol.... but he did grow into them, lol. he is a handsome man. love the brindle


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Never got any of my dogs ears cropped before but if I ever did I would lean between the long and the show crop. All depends on the dogs head though I guess.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

LOL Ryker's ear were huge!! They turned out beautifully though...I think those are the BEST laser cropped ears I have ever seen!! He is a studly man!


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

shadowwolf said:


> Personally, LMB, I would have re-cropped your gal's ears. Definitely too long for me if I were to ever (EVER!) have a cropped dog again. I personally won't be doing it again, at this point.
> 
> Ryker's ears looked horridly long when he was freshly cropped, but he grew into them nicely. The vet who did them did using a laser and he's one of the top crop vets in Michigan and he was really reasonable too.
> 
> He looks great! The vet thought that she would grow into them, apparently she didnt. It was like after we had them done she basically quit growing.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> I know this is going to sound like snotty propaganda, but this is why I don't crop anymore. I can count the truly good crops I've seen on one hand (maybe two), and I'd rather have some not-great natural ears than a yucky crop. That said, I did like the crop that our old dog Cooter got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice linds!! The matrix dogs look pretty sexy with cropped ears


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I am not a cropping fan but shadowwolf that crop is amazing !


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

Just got my dogs ears done last week, I'm pretty happy with the results.

Pics are from the day of the crop, I'll post more pics soon.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I get a 2in crop on my dogs


----------



## rajah1998 (Apr 22, 2012)

how many inches is his ears


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

bahamutt99 said:


> I know this is going to sound like snotty propaganda, but this is why I don't crop anymore. I can count the truly good crops I've seen on one hand (maybe two), and I'd rather have some not-great natural ears than a yucky crop. That said, I did like the crop that our old dog Cooter got.
> My thoughts exactly. Excellent post.


----------

